# School detention violates rights



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm amazed that this girl was intelligent enough to come up witht this defense (or at least get in touch with someone who was) and yet she's irresponsible enough to get detention.

If the parents want their problem children at home instead of detention, then as a teacher I'd be happy to hand them over and inform their parents of their behaviour. However, many of these kids have their parents defending them. I agree sometimes teachers may be out of line but for the most part parents are willfully ignorant of their children's misbehaviour and are ultimately the source of some of these behavorial problems. Nurture plays a strong role in discipline and behaviour.

As a last note of disgust, I've been distressed about law suits ever since morons sued McDonald's and Wendy's for having coffee and hot chocolate that was too hot. Clearly law panders to idiocy and emotions - not logic or reason - in cases like these.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Cynical Critic wrote:
"As a last note of disgust, I've been distressed about law suits ever since morons sued McDonald's and Wendy's for having coffee and hot chocolate that was too hot. Clearly law panders to idiocy and emotions - not logic or reason - in cases like these."

I take it you're not familiar with what actually happened in the McDonalds case?
http://www.vanfirm.com/mcdonalds-coffee-lawsuit.htm 

or, if you prefer pictures,
http://www.heloid.org/think20.htm


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I was travelling in the southern US with a buddy, and one morning the guy we were staying with came out to the truck from the Git-N-Go with 2 coffee for us, but the store had no lids. He says:

"No lids? Lets save time and pour half on the floor and the other half on our crotches right now."


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=30336

BRAVE NEW SCHOOLS
Detention violates kids' human rights?
Authorities warn teachers after student cites Euro Convention
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: January 5, 2003
11:08 p.m. Eastern

© 2003 WorldNetDaily.com 

The day has finally come when students are claiming that after-school detentions are violations of their human rights. 

The government of Scotland is now warning hundreds of teachers against holding unruly pupils after class, based on advice from their attorneys. 

Four education districts covering major cities including Glasgow have issued the edict, and three others have already changed their procedures to require parental permission to keep kids after class. 

According to the London Telegraph, the move comes after a 15-year-old high-school student sued education officials on the grounds that her detention violated the European Convention of Human Rights. 

"If teachers treated pupils with more respect, they would show them more consideration in return," Freya Macdonald told the Telegraph. 

"My friends still get detention, even though it is against the European Convention." 

Macdonald is basing her case on three sections of the ECHR:

<UL TYPE=SQUARE>*	Article 5 says it's illegal to keep children in school against their will unless a court order has first been obtained; 
*	Article 2 states every child has the right to an education; 
*	and Article 3 protects children from any treatment deemed to be degrading.
[/list]

The action is being strongly condemned by both politicians and the heads of teachers' unions. 

"It is high time we started taking parents of the most unruly pupils through the courts ourselves," Bill Fitzpatrick, former president of the Scottish Secondary Teachers Association told the Telegraph. 

"It may reach a point where our schools require resident police officers to protect staff from parents and pupils."


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Isn't there a law-suit against McDonald's now for making kids fat? Saturday Night Live had an excellent funny skit on that the other night. Was a spoof on a McDonald's commerical with about 5 minutes of warning to people. Started out simple with coffee is hot and can burn... If you eat too much at McDonald's you may become over weight... 

It slowly got more absurd... 

Please don't drink the toilet water, there may be germs... Don't eat the packaging, you may choke on it. Please don't worship a Big Mac as a deity...


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

ehMax wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> don't worship a Big Mac as a deity... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You mean not to confuse it with the Big Cahunna or the Big Cheese?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I say screw all the laws, tear them up, burn them I don't care
Now sit your money grubbin asses down and rewrite everything from scratch, stuff that will actually be usefull TODAY and for years to come, not laws that see murderers on the street after 5 years for good behaviour LIFE IS LIFE, no more dumb ass lawsuits where everybody involved should be slapepd silly (Like suing McDicks for making your kid fat FEED THEM DAMN BROCOLLI ONCE IN AWHILE INSTEAD OF NEGLECTING THEIR EATING HABITS IN FAVOR OF CONVIENIENCE AT AN AGE WHERE IT MATTERS.)
Whats that song again, ahhhh yes, "The World is Full Of Stupid People"
or as my favorite comedian once said
"Stop Protecting Stupid People"
-Daryl Makk

damn that felt good
(I guess I should also mention that I quit smoking on Saturday)
/RANT

PS Suing for getting detetion? WTF shut up and listen, you won't get it (How stupid), Parents, do your job and parent your chil'in.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info jfpoole. I appreciate it. I do now agree that the temperature should be lowered or a warning should be included with the McDonald's coffee. Admittedly, it's hard to separate the urban myth and B.S. from the reality of such events. Nevertheless, I do remain opposed to some of the court cases that take place - especially the one mentioned above that we have lost sight of.

As for the burns, I feel badly for that woman but I cannot feel a complete sense of sympathy for her. I'm sure her burns were severe and I feel sympathy for her pain but that is still confusing emotions with the reality of the situation, IMHO. Putting hot coffee in your lap is a risk that you take even if the coffee is hotter than most. I agree McDonald's needs to take some responsibility in the light of other evidence and cases; however, people also need to take more responsibility for their own actions and decisions (and children - in the case of the Scottish girl's parents). After reading the article I'm undecided about the case myself. I do feel that McDonald's needs to put a warning on their hotter coffee and that the woman probably should have been compensated for her medical bills.

At any rate, what do people think about the girl suing the school board for getting detention?


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, I don't know all the facts involved with the detention violates rights suit, but if this girl says detentions violate her rights, and every child has the right to an education, what about the children who get less education then they could have, or those that need additional help and don't recieve it, because of the child who habitually disrupts the class? Isn't that student depriving other's of their right to an education? 

I did a lot of stupid things in school and when I got a detention, I generally deserved it. Suck it up, take responsibility for your actions. That's part of education, learning social behaviour and responsibility. 

When you finish school, no employer will tolerate the BS, society won't, and at some point, you must accept responsibility for your actions and the consequences.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I second or, rather, third coyote's sentimonies! (Oh Moe you so well at the grammar. . .)


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MacDaddy:
*I say screw all the laws, tear them up, burn them I don't care
Now sit your money grubbin asses down and rewrite everything from scratch, stuff that will actually be usefull TODAY and for years to come, not laws that see murderers on the street after 5 years for good behaviour LIFE IS LIFE, no more dumb ass lawsuits where everybody involved should be slapepd silly (Like suing McDicks for making your kid fat FEED THEM DAMN BROCOLLI ONCE IN AWHILE INSTEAD OF NEGLECTING THEIR EATING HABITS IN FAVOR OF CONVIENIENCE AT AN AGE WHERE IT MATTERS.)
Whats that song again, ahhhh yes, "The World is Full Of Stupid People"
or as my favorite comedian once said
"Stop Protecting Stupid People"
-Daryl Makk

damn that felt good
(I guess I should also mention that I quit smoking on Saturday)
/RANT

PS Suing for getting detetion? WTF shut up and listen, you won't get it (How stupid), Parents, do your job and parent your chil'in.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>










(  )

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by coyote:
*Suck it up, take responsibility for your actions. That's part of education, learning social behaviour and responsibility. 

When you finish school, no employer will tolerate the BS, society won't, and at some point, you must accept responsibility for your actions and the consequences.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well said coyote.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Is it just me or is every kid in school these days spoiled (apologies for the gross generalization)? I remember when I was in Elementary school everyone had something that they wanted but was just out of their reach. These days it seems like every kid has every toy they ever thought of wanting and more.

Maybe if these kids were taught at an earlier age that life is tough and unfair a lot of the time, that nothing is free, and that hard work is required to get through. 

And then there is the lack of dicipline. Parents telling their parents to f*ck off and all number of other things. Where I grew up you respect your elders. Call me old fashioned, but what the hell ever happened to your parents knowing best? I know that towards the end of high school kids are getting more independant and should be allowed more freedom and all that, but I am talking about younger kids here. I guess what I am saying here is that kids do seem to get away with way too much these days if you ask me.

Now I have to say, Kudos to the kid for finding those parts of the European Convention that do seem to make detention technically against the law, I wish I had thought of that in middle school.

Again, apologies for the generalizations.

--PB


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A key problem in society: People want the priveleges and rights but do not want to take responsibility for them. This is unfortunatly true and people are lazy. If you end up doing anything for people (eg. help, make something for directions or make a program for people) you need to make the instructions that is based on these facts (not assumptions, wish so, but alas) people are idiots, lazy, stupid, and quick to give up. Annoying but true, you have to cover all your bases and explain it for the person who jumps in without reading the instructions and has just done everything possibly wrong and you will get blamed for it. 

Hear Hear for coyote's statment and congrats to MacDaddy for quitting smoking!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone for 8 year olds running around with cell phones? I feel old now thinking back to my elementary days, when everyone didn't have 600 things and political correctness hadn't marred the ability to do anything within the school system... PosterBoy, I hear you completely... but such is life. Maybe something will change... Isn't their a saying that goes along the lines of "I understand my parents more and more, after every birthday"


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

It's people on the bus with cellphones that make we want to polish up a sharp object and go on a killing spree. Most of these people don't modulate their voices and now I know how stupid the average bus-riding cell phone owner sounds. Teenage girls are the worst but I'm going to bite my tongue now before I keep on ranting.

I'd be interested in a device that jams cell phones around me or at least makes them emit a horrible noise.


----------

